# USB Video Adapter Stops Functioning with Error about does not support low energy usb



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am getting the following error and when I do, my USB Video Adapter stops functioning until I reboot. Any help would be appreciated. I turned off the setting in Power Management where it says "Allow the PC to turn this off to save power" but no luck.

the local adapter does not support an important low energy controller state usb


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

Your car mechanic can't fix your car without knowing what you drive. It's the same for us, we need details about your computer's specs including the video card. Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> USB Video Adapter


 Also the make and model# of your USB Video Adapter.


----------

